# So, weird question on mules.



## JustDressageIt

A mule is a male donkey to female horse. Hinny is a male horse to female donkey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu

JustDressageIt said:


> A mule is a male donkey to female horse. Hinny is a male horse to female donkey.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Alright, so I guess you do learn something new!

I love Sam. He's so goofy and when he tries to "neigh," it sounds like a sick and dying cow that's choking.


----------



## barrelbeginner

oh that made me laugh^^^


----------



## Kawonu

barrelbeginner said:


> oh that made me laugh^^^


Maybe I'll get a video of it.


----------



## muumi

Yes PLEASE get a video of it!
I have a mule too that I suspect might be a hinny, so I'd love to compare sounds!
Plus I love mules/hinnies, I would love to see him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu

How about a picture for now?


----------



## muumi

Ah bless him! He is so awesome looking! He does kind of remind me of mine...
How tall is he? I wish I could come abduct him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu

Not very. He's large pony sized at best. I'll take a picture next to him sometime. He's a packer though, and a lovely ride. First time I took him out, he was so eager that I had a hard time getting him to walk and not trot (trot was so smooth). So, we were going above a walk most of the ride, the ride was an hour, and he still only had a little sweat under the saddle and just behind the ears. He hadn't been ridden for 3 months before I got on him.


----------



## xJumperx

Oh yes, the Donkey crosses have amazing stamina. It's really quite incredible. It is odd that just a little switch up makes it a totally diffirent type, but sure enough! I love hearing the Mules bray - would love to hear a hinny


----------



## COWCHICK77

I love Hennys!
When I was akid a friend of my folks had one. They used to let me ride her for playdays. I used to get the strangest looks or even scoffed at...until I was the one with the ribbons


----------



## Kawonu

I'm almost tempted to ask both of his owners (he's co-owned) if I could purchase him later down the road. I believe he's around 14 years old and hasn't had much done with him. I'd honestly love to use him for my sisters and cousins since he's such a good boy.


----------



## littrella

So is there any real difference between a hinny & a mule? I mean, if you were looking at two side by side, would you be able to tell the difference?


----------



## Kawonu

From what I have been told, hinnies tend to be smaller, with shorter ears. But I don't really know.


----------



## candandy49

In general appearance a hinny will look more like the horse sire and a mule will generally look more like the donkey sire.


----------



## COWCHICK77

^^^ that's what I thought too. And the one I used to ride wasn't big. She looked more like horse rather than a mule.


----------



## TexanFreedom

Hinnys look kinda wierd, like really pudgy ponies with funny ears. They have more horselike heads and ears. Their awkward conformation makes them not good for competitive riding, which mules seem to preform just as good, if not better sometimes, than a horse. But I would imagine they would be just as good as anything for things like driving, packing, and livestock guarding. 

There's also something with uneven chromosomes that makes breeding for hinnies less productive than breeding for a mule. So you're chances for breeding a hinny are slim compared to a mule.


----------



## Celeste

Cool!

I have heard that one other reason that hinnies are so rare is that most stallions won't breed a donkey. A male donkey will breed anything he can catch.........


----------



## Kawonu

Celeste said:


> Cool!
> 
> I have heard that one other reason that hinnies are so rare is that most stallions won't breed a donkey. A male donkey will breed anything he can catch.........


AI is the answer in that situation.


----------



## luvlongears

A henny is a mule that has a jenny for a mother and a stallion for a father and they are generally smaller in size. But they are still considered a mule. It goes like this: A jack is an uncut male donkey. A jenny is a female donkey. A mule is a cross between a donkey and a horse. It doesn't matter which one is mom and which one is dad, it is still a donkey. However a henny is donkey mom, horse dad. A john is a gelded male mule, and a molly is a female mule. And mules are awesome.


----------



## luvlongears

STODDARD-that is sooo true!! A jack will breed any mare he can reach. A stallion however is more picky, and a lot harder to get to breed a donkey. Plus donkeys are generally smaller, so you can imagine how much harder it would be for a stallion to breed one.


----------



## Celeste

I have heard the older farmers refer to a male mule (gelded or not) as a 
"horse mule".


----------



## Kawonu

I knew what Jacks and Jennies were.  I didn't understand how it technically made it a different animal, though. I guess in the long run, there really isn't. But I don't get how the size tends to be different for each. Hm..


----------



## Celeste

I think that there are minis, standards, and mammoths. I don't know where you draw the line.


----------



## clipclopclip

Celeste-it depends on the breed registry. I have a mammoth and a large standard. Now all I need is a mini!


----------



## TexanFreedom

I love Poitous, so cute.


----------

